
NEJM editor: “No longer possible to believe much of clinical research published” - ivoflipse
http://ethicalnag.org/2009/11/09/nejm-editor/
======
cubicle
Blogspam.

OP is two years old:
[http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2009/jan/15/drug-
co...](http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2009/jan/15/drug-companies-
doctorsa-story-of-corruption/?pagination=false)

~~~
MaysonL
But note the news update to OP detailing the slap on the wrist sanctions
applied to the three Harvard doctors...

“Massachusetts General Hospital Discloses Sanctions against Three
Psychiatrists for Violating Ethics Guidelines”, July 1, 2011: The Boston
Business Journal said today that three psychiatrists have been sanctioned for
failing to adequately report seven-figure payments they received from drug
companies.

Drs. Joseph Biederman, Thomas Spencer and Timothy Wilens disclosed the
disciplinary actions against them in a note to colleagues. According to a copy
of the note made public upon request by the hospital, the three doctors:

• must refrain from “all industry-sponsored outside activities” for one year

• for two years after the ban ends, must obtain permission from Mass. General
and Harvard Medical School before engaging in any industry-sponsored, paid
outside activities and then must report back afterward

• must undergo certain training

• face delays before being considered for “promotion or advancement.”

